# Building a CV - Chorus or Super Record?



## Bianchi_msp (Jul 4, 2014)

First of all, hello! I'm new around here and you guys seem like an excellent bunch of people to hang out with. 

That being said, I have a question.

I'm custom building a CV. I'm so excited about this process that I cannot put it into words that will sufficiently convey just how excited I am in a forum post. 

There is one decision left to be made - Chorus or Super Record? I have ups and downs with both, and right now I'm trying to determine if the cost difference between the two is worth it. Then again, I am an Italian-American, and it would make me proud to own an Italian racing bike like the CV with Super Record on it.  

I live in downtown Minneapolis, so I've got access to all kinds of trails and bike routes, but it also means that sometimes I do a lot of shifting. Sometimes I have to go from 20+mph to a dead stop rather quickly, so downshifting performance is a big deal. That and the training routes I follow along the river can be rather interesting with short yep steep climbs. I also like to ride in Duluth. 

Curious to know your thoughts on this question. One minute I lean one way, the next minute the other. 

Salut! 

P.S. I'm doing something unique with my CV. It's a white frame with Fulcrum quattros. Throw some Campy's on there and it's not only the finest road bike ever, it's also HOT.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have both groups and there is no difference in my opinion between them. The Chorus is a great group at a much better price. The SR is a little lighter but that's where it ends for me. Now you mentioned that you would be proud to have the CV with SR on it. That mat be the defining factor. If it makes you want to ride more, do it. Either group will outlast the bike or rider with proper maintenance. Enjoy the process. I built up a Lynskey last year with Chorus. Great experience.


----------

